# Not sure what to think...



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

So I woke up this morning, looked out the window to see my GP strolling through the cow pasture as usual. I saw more movement behind him and saw two coyotes walking behind him, like 10'. It wasn't as if he was running scared , but he didn't run THEM off either. Both neighbors have lost animals to coyote's, but we never have. We have always had a GP. He came back to the house and they were sitting down the field a ways (still in cow pasture). So I went down there to check on things and ran them off. Not sure how I feel about the whole thing.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Do you have a rifle with a good scope?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

1 dog versus 10 coyotes? he did good. lgd are independent thinkers. maybe he sized up the threat and saw he'd lose if he started anything. a pack that size and larger needs more lgd power on your side of the fence. where i used to live we had coyote packs of 15 and also feral dog packs of more than 1/2 doz. i kept a pack of catahoula bulldogs running loose for the cows and calves protection and locked up the goats at night.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Tango, I'm getting confused. I read 2 coyotes 10 feet behind the GP. So the odds were 2 to 1. If there were more out of sight, I'd certainly agree. But 2 to should not be a problem. Personally I have always allowed that 4 to 1 would be an even match but thankfully I've never had to test that theory.

However, the OP brings an interesting question. What is the age of the dog? History? What was he guarding? How long?

Just very interesting.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

A coyotes going to be faster then a GP and 2 can easily harass a large dog if they desire too and its worth the risk. One coyotes gets chased the other takes up the rear nipping and harassing the dog, the dog eventually gets tired or frustrated and gives up. chances are he already chased these coyotes and has given up because they get away. Add another dog so yours is more confident and has another dog to watch its back. Coyotes can harass a dog similar to the way these 2 are harassing a wolf in the first part of the film.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx8DJiliIoc[/ame]


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree, you need a gun, and I'd say a meaner dog...


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

We have two GPs. And what I've noticed is if they don't feel like there's a threat to either themselves, our livestock, or us they don't expend the energy. They'll go to the dogs or whatever and make their presence known though.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Although you do find some GP aggressive toward predators, that is not their method. They bark and the threat goes away. As Jason pointed out, they aren't built for speed. 

The barking doesn't necessarily frighten the predator. It breaks their concentration, breaks their stalking pattern. When that happens, they go away. Dogs will go back into stalking the prey fairly soon, but a wolf or coyote will go away for the night. They coyotes may not have been hunting when your dog found them, maybe they were just passing through. A second dog does sound like a good idea.


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

I did purchase a second pyr last may. She mysteriously disappeared beginning of December (at around 9 mo old). About a month later I found her remains down in the woods. She was never sick. Could coyotes have killed her, maybe these coyotes moving into the area?


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

I recently purchased a grown female that is in with goats and chickens. The male I was referring to wouldn't stay with animals and just guards the greater property and house.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Ooops, sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

kycn said:


> I recently purchased a grown female that is in with goats and chickens. The male I was referring to wouldn't stay with animals and just guards the greater property and house.


It's a possibility. My friends dog was killed by a pack of coyotes and he was a 95 lb dog.


----------

